# In need of organization tips



## Brittney1 (May 5, 2015)

I'm going to be taking photos of students and it will be my first time doing a professional job. Does any one have any pointers on organization to keep up with what childs name is attached to what photo for when I bring the prints back to the school. Are there any pre-made strips that I can order that will give me a space for the persons name and the photo number in camera so that I can have each childs name on their photo when I bring it back to the school? Thank you in advance for your advice


----------



## Designer (May 5, 2015)

I've never tried this, so let me know if it works:

Have the school be responsible for making a name card for each child, and for holding the card in front for the first frame.  Make sure the letters are large enough to read easily in the photograph.


----------



## tirediron (May 5, 2015)

You're going to need two helpers (or it's going to take a very, very long time).  Helper #1 takes down the customer information; name, address, tel #, etc.  Helper #2 writes down the child's surname and initiial on a piece of paper, escorts the child to the seat, and holds the name up in front for the first shot.  You then pose, shoot 3-5 frames, wash, rinse, repeat.  The whole process should take no more than three minutes per child.


----------



## dennybeall (May 5, 2015)

With digital extra shots are free so take a name shot (card or white board or finger pointing to a name on a list) then take the kids picture(s). Repeat.


----------



## Designer (May 5, 2015)

tirediron said:


> You're going to need two helpers (or it's going to take a very, very long time).


That's why I would make the school be responsible for it.


----------



## tirediron (May 5, 2015)

Designer said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > You're going to need two helpers (or it's going to take a very, very long time).
> ...


Absolutely!


----------



## CCericola (May 7, 2015)

The school is used to giving out a file with student's names,grade, ID numbers, Homerooms and any other info the school wants you to have. Usually it's just  that info. With that file you can make up camera cards with a space to write the first file number on the card. 

An easy way is to invest in School softwar if you ar going to be doing a lot of schools. I have used Photolynx but the software is clunky. I prefer Timestone. Home They are a AU company but have very good USA support.


----------



## paigew (May 7, 2015)

Yes ask the school for a roster of all the students names/classes. I do it by class obviously, and if possible, alphabetically. Have your assistant bring you each student, tell them their name and you tell your assistant the start frame. Assistant records start frame and end frame. Continue. Don't delete any images until you have renamed the files to the students names via the file name. Make a chart on excel


----------

